# II Gold/Platinum Upgrade 50% Off!!!



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2015)

Not trying to double post, but some people might miss this in the II Daily Deals thread. Check it out, today only.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 21, 2015)

I have been considering upgrading to this, is it worth it to go Gold or Platinum….. With my new job, I now have 4 weeks of vacation.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I have been considering upgrading to this, is it worth it to go Gold or Platinum….. With my new job, I now have 4 weeks of vacation.



If you will book at least two getaways or guest certificates, then I would suggest upgrading. It really takes a combination of three of these types of translations to be worth the fee to upgrade. But you never know what will come along. We get short notice requests from friends now and then for a getaway. So if we already had two full fee getaways or guest certificates, we would kick ourselves for not upgrading in the beginning.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 21, 2015)

> *TERMS AND CONDITIONS*
> Offer available today June 21, 2015. Discount applies to 1- or 2-year membership upgrades purchased by 11:59pm EST on June 21, 2015. Discount will be applied to the Interval Gold or Interval Platinum upgrade fee only. Interval Platinum members or members with any resort restrictions that would not allow them to upgrade do not qualify for this offer. *Members with a Platinum membership that expired in the past 120 days do not qualify for this offer. Membership renewals do not qualify for this offer.* Offer is subject to the Terms and Conditions of your Individual Membership and Exchange set forth in the current Interval International Resort Directory.



So only good if you haven't had platinum in the last 4 months.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> So only good if you haven't had platinum in the last 4 months.



Ours had expired last August. So that looks like the reason it worked for us.


----------



## disneymom1 (Jun 21, 2015)

I am currently platinum and can get 10% off renewal of platinum membership.  Worth it?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2015)

disneymom1 said:


> I am currently platinum and can get 10% off renewal of platinum membership.  Worth it?



That is the offer it is giving me when I click the II Daily Deals banner on the main page now that I took advantage of the Platinum Upgrade offer. Though I just get an error message when I click on it that "This membership has a pending transaction". Can you use this on a platinum or gold renewal, or are they referring to your actual II Membership. In that case it would only save you about $9.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks Dioxide....I was really excited about this since mine just expired a few days ago.   Your right, that is why it isn't working for me.

Disneymom - where did you get the 10% off code?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2015)

mdurette said:


> Thanks Dioxide....I was really excited about this since mine just expired a few days ago.   Your right, that is why it isn't working for me.
> 
> Disneymom - where did you get the 10% off code?



The 10% off code comes when you click on the Daily Deals Banner on the main page. I think it only shows up IF you are already platinum or gold. Since yours is expired, you are getting the Platinum/Gold upgrade offer. Seems like a glitch. They should also show the 10% off offer if you're not eligible for the 50% Gold/Platinum offer.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 21, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> The 10% off code comes when you click on the Daily Deals Banner on the main page. I think it only shows up IF you are already platinum or gold. Since yours is expired, you are getting the Platinum/Gold upgrade offer. Seems like a glitch. They should also show the 10% off offer if you're not eligible for the 50% Gold/Platinum offer.



I was planning on renewing this week anyway.....guess I will be making the dreaded phone call to II.  

EDIT:  On second thought....$9.00 isn't going to be worth the call!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 21, 2015)

I think you like me, are in no man's land.  The 10% is only if you are currently platinum and the 50% is only if you haven't had it for 4 months.  Mine expired in early March.  Nothing is valid for me.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I think you like me, are in no man's land.  The 10% is only if you are currently platinum and the 50% is only if you haven't had it for 4 months.  Mine expired in early March.  Nothing is valid for me.



Have you tried going through the regular upgrade/renewal link through My Account/My Memberships and entering one of the promo codes on the Payment Page? Wonder if that would work for the 10% off? Though worth trying out for the 50% offer too.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 21, 2015)

I tried the 50% from the regular renewal page: DDUPGRADE.  It didn't work.  What is the code for the 10%?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 21, 2015)

It doesn't really matter.  I only get it when I am about to book a getaway or guest cert and I don't need either now.  50% might be worth it but 10% not so much.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I tried the 50% from the regular renewal page: DDUPGRADE.  It didn't work.  What is the code for the 10%?



Don't just try the regular renewal page. Go through like you are going to buy, but on the Payment Page try entering the discount code. Doubt it will work, but worth a try.

The code for 10% off is DDRENEW. From this post in the II Daily Deals thread.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 21, 2015)

> Payment Summary
> The promotion code you entered is invalid. Please double-check the code and enter it again.
> 
> Enter Promotion Code:
> ...



Neither code worked on either page.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 21, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Neither code worked on either page.



What is the cost suppose to be with the 50% off code ?


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 21, 2015)

It worked for me, I just got 2 years for $129, 50% off the $258 price that was listed.

Heres how I did it
- log in to my account
- go to the daily deal link on the main page
- click the link on the deal page 
- enter the code in ALL CAPS and click Apply
- the 50% showed up in the grid with a new radio button, clicked the radio button in the 2yr box for platinum and the discount was applied.
- Check out to the payment page.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> What is the cost suppose to be with the 50% off code ?



Two year would be $129, one year would be $64.50.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice. Thanks for posting this. I haven't had Platinum in a while, so I upgraded for two-years today. It's a good excuse to buy more Getaway weeks...


----------



## TSPam (Jun 21, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Neither code worked on either page.



I would call Mark Delcampo at Interval tomorrow if you want the 10% off and he will make it happen I am sure.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 21, 2015)

Gonna have to look closely at the benefits today.  I seldom do extra vacations or guest certificates, so I haven't considered Gold or Platinum before.  But at 50% off, you never know.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 21, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> Gonna have to look closely at the benefits today.  I seldom do extra vacations or guest certificates, so I haven't considered Gold or Platinum before.  But at 50% off, you never know.



Yeah...I rationalized the purchase of the $129 2-year Plat offer by convincing myself I could use at least two Getaways (save $50 each one), and may get a week or two for family/friends (free guest certificates, normally $59 each).


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 21, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> Gonna have to look closely at the benefits today.  I seldom do extra vacations or guest certificates, so I haven't considered Gold or Platinum before.  But at 50% off, you never know.


I went ahead and did it.  It looks like most of the benefits are fluff, but if I use three guest certificates (which is likely) or extra vacations (not likely) in the next two years, I'll come out ahead.

The ShortStays look like they might be beneficial for us, too.  If they do, we'll get two exchanges out of a deposit and save $15-$45 on the exchange fees.  It's fairly common that we'll make exchanges and use less than the 7 full days.  With cheap deposits and low exchange fees, it's often cheaper than 3-4 nights in a hotel (and sometimes even 2).  Not seeing a tremendous selection there, but as much as we travel I'm sure we'll find one here and there.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> I went ahead and did it.  It looks like most of the benefits are fluff, but if I use three guest certificates (which is likely) or extra vacations (not likely) in the next two years, I'll come out ahead.
> 
> The ShortStays look like they might be beneficial for us, too.  If they do, we'll get two exchanges out of a deposit and save $15-$45 on the exchange fees.  It's fairly common that we'll make exchanges and use less than the 7 full days.  With cheap deposits and low exchange fees, it's often cheaper than 3-4 nights in a hotel (and sometimes even 2).  Not seeing a tremendous selection there, but as much as we travel I'm sure we'll find one here and there.



The free guest certificates and $50 discount on getaways is the only real benefit. THe rest is fluff. ShortStays is mainly in areas of oversupply in low demand times. They are all final, you can't even cancel within 24 hours of confirmation.

In the end, it doesn't really end up saving me much. When I book getaways for friends, they end up just getting a discount for me being Platinum. When I am not platinum I usually just book on their credit card online, so they end up paying the GC fee anyway. We don't book a lot of getaways for ourselves. I did upgrade today since I was going to be buying a GC.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 21, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> It worked for me, I just got 2 years for $129, 50% off the $258 price that was listed.
> 
> Heres how I did it
> - log in to my account
> ...




Are you saying it worked and you are one that had you previous platinum expire recently?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2015)

*Magazine Offer*

I will have to check tomorrow, but I think those that upgraded should qualify for the free magazine offer.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 21, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> It worked for me, I just got 2 years for $129, 50% off the $258 price that was listed.
> 
> Heres how I did it
> - log in to my account
> ...




Thanks, I just got it to work?.I forgot to un-click the auto renewal so I had to keep backing up?LOL


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 21, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks, I just got it to work?.I forgot to un-click the auto renewal so I had to keep backing up?LOL




Oh yes I forgot to mention they default the auto-renew to ON at the bottom, hate that...


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Oh yes I forgot to mention they default the auto-renew to ON at the bottom, hate that...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk



Crap, I remember seeing that. Though I went out and back in so many times that I don't know if I unchecked it when I finally renewed. Is there any way to tell if I am signed up for auto renewal? I don't see anything mentioned on the purchase confirmation that I printed.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 21, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Crap, I remember seeing that. Though I went out and back in so many times that I don't know if I unchecked it when I finally renewed. Is there any way to tell if I am signed up for auto renewal? I don't see anything mentioned on the purchase confirmation that I printed.



Your bill would have gone up to the 5 year renewal so it was very obvious to me when I got to the final page...


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Your bill would have gone up to the 5 year renewal so it was very obvious to me when I got to the final page...



Whew, okay. My final amount for the two year upgrade was $129. So I guess I am okay?


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 21, 2015)

Go in to your account page, check to make sure your credit card info is not saved, you can remove it if it is.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Go in to your account page, check to make sure your credit card info is not saved, you can remove it if it is.



I have no credit card information saved.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 21, 2015)

I learned something. If one has a Shell Vacations Club II account, which automatically comes with II Gold, it cannot be upgraded to platinum at any price. Oh well, I am stuck with Gold, since I am not going to pay to upgrade my other regular II account.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 22, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> I learned something. If one has a Shell Vacations Club II account, which automatically comes with II Gold, it cannot be upgraded to platinum at any price. Oh well, I am stuck with Gold, since I am not going to pay to upgrade my other regular II account.



Bummer, wonder why they wouldn't let you upgrade for the difference in price between Gold and Platinum.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 22, 2015)

I believe some (like DRI points and Hyatt that included gold) in the past let you upgrade to platinum but you had to pay the full upgrade cost.  The reason being IMO that the developers likely didn't pay the full amount toward gold, it was just a bulk benefit they negotiated in their contract.  II never let you upgrade for the price difference if you had gold, you were refunded what you paid (which in the case of corporate accounts was nothing directly to II) and then paid the full amount toward platinum.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 24, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I will have to check tomorrow, but I think those that upgraded should qualify for the free magazine offer.



Just checked today and the link for the magazine offer is active. Ordered Bon Appetite to add to my already existing subscription that currently runs through 2020, all free!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 24, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Just checked today and the link for the magazine offer is active. Ordered Bon Appetite to add to my already existing subscription that currently runs through 2020, all free!




Where do you find the magazine offer?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 24, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Where do you find the magazine offer?



It is on the getaway page. There is a list of four offers in the lower right. I think they rotate. The Magazine Offer is always the last on the list when it appears. You might need to refresh a bunch of times to get it to show up. You will see a big orange button that says "Select Your Magazine Here".


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 25, 2015)

I got an email reminder today for the magazine offer with a link, included with the platinum upgrade I completed a few days ago.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------

